# Sex Drive: How Do Men and Women Compare?



## Athena (Apr 10, 2010)

I know a guy with a less-than-normal sex drive. He loves to have sex with his wife, who is one of my BFFs, but other than that, he isn't average. He doesn't look at porn, ever. He thinks lewd statements are degrading to women, and he would never step foot in a strip club. I know this because my husband has tried to drag him to one. He's a Gen-X guy, too, not old-fashioned or anything. They tried to have kids years back and found out after much testing that his sperm swam really slow. I knew him in high school and he was the last guy to shave and when he gains weight, he immediately gets man-boobs. What I am getting at is that for some men there are hormonal issues that keep them from the normal sex-drive that other men have.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> same type as my female friend who is seemingly always thinking about sex. coincidence or type related? hmm


Look at pinkrasputin. I doubt its a coincident. 

And yes, about every 30 seconds something reminds me of sex. Just a flash. In certain situations its every second...and nothing is even sexual happening.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I drive most men into the ground and it has always been the case. Perhaps this is the reason:
> "The clitoris is pure in purpose.
> It is the only organ in the male or female body
> designed solely for pleasure.
> ...



shit.... twice? Where do you get one of them clitoris's? Damn.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Athena said:


> I know a guy with a less-than-normal sex drive. He loves to have sex with his wife, who is one of my BFFs, but other than that, he isn't average. *He doesn't look at porn, ever. He thinks lewd statements are degrading to women, and he would never step foot in a strip club*. I know this because my husband has tried to drag him to one. He's a Gen-X guy, too, not old-fashioned or anything. They tried to have kids years back and found out after much testing that his sperm swam really slow. I knew him in high school and he was the last guy to shave and when he gains weight, he immediately gets man-boobs. What I am getting at is that for some men there are hormonal issues that keep them from the normal sex-drive that other men have.


Sex-drive and morality are not mutually exclusive, and a high sex drive does not negate self-control. A person can have a high sex drive and find the bolded distasteful because of their moral standards. I'd say that a man who has a lot of sex with his wife and doesn't engage in those activities probably has a healthier view of sex, a healthier sex life, and a healthier view of women.


----------



## Athena (Apr 10, 2010)

Except that in this case it isn't true: he doesn't necessarily value women due to how he treats his wife. He doesn't regard her feelings as important and doesn't treat her with respect. And I disagree with your premise of healthy views: pornography is natural and has been around as long as cave painting depicted female forms. It is definitely weird that this guy stiffens up with normal "guy-talk." Definitely hormonal.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Athena said:


> Except that in this case it isn't true: he doesn't necessarily value women due to how he treats his wife. He doesn't regard her feelings as important and doesn't treat her with respect. And I disagree with your premise of healthy views: pornography is natural and has been around as long as cave painting depicted female forms. It is definitely weird that this guy stiffens up with normal "guy-talk." Definitely hormonal.



Erotic art and porn are NOT the same thing, but that's another discussion.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Decon, I do not believe that this study pays proper countenance to the various levels of sex drive in both sexes. Are we all supposed to start acting like the P50 value of the sample set? No thanks.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Feb 13, 2010)

I think about sex "all the time" in the way that I think about food "all the time." With food, in any given day I'll wake up hungry, feel increasingly hungry as the day goes on, then get hungry again as it gets late. It's not that I drop what I'm doing and space out with images of cheeseburgers filling my head, it's just that my body more and more insistently says, "Hey!" and my mind is like, "Yup." roud: And so maybe I eat then, or later, or maybe not.

Sex drive for me is just like that (with the handy difference that I can go without it, without literally dying). The feeling is always there every day, "multiple times" per day, which is just a way of saying "whenever I haven't taken care of it within the last few hours."

Oh, and for the record I find strip clubs to be gross. "Goodness, why is that poor woman hanging upside-down from that pole?"


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

idris said:


> Look at pinkrasputin. I doubt its a coincident.
> 
> And yes, about every 30 seconds something reminds me of sex. Just a flash. In certain situations its every second...and nothing is even sexual happening.


well enfp's are supposed to be very physical people. it would make sense. i've just never read anything saying "enfp's are always horny" lol


----------



## The Shaktus (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a very high sex drive. I can just control it.
However, it can be turned off quickly by a hot girl saying something stupid.
It doesn't matter how physically attractive a woman is.

Example of conversation with hot stupid girl:
Girl: "So where are you from?"
Me: "Los Angeles."
Girl: "You play basketball, too?"
Me: "Yep."
Girl: "Wow! Do you know Kobe Bryant?"
Me (sarcastically): "Yes. Like you know Barrack Obama."
Girl: "Huh?"
Me: "I'll be going now....."


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 11, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> same type as my female friend who is seemingly always thinking about sex. coincidence or type related? hmm


 
I swear I have the sex drive of a man..and I am an ENFP too....:crazy:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

i wonder what is the cause of increased sex drives in women? (the ones that are horny as often as men are)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> i wonder what is the cause of increased sex drives in women? (the ones that are horny as often as men are)


 Honesty .


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Honesty .


wouldn't that be classified as something that increases the sex drive of a women when around a particular person?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> wouldn't that be classified as something that increases the sex drive of a women when around a particular person?


Sigh....... OKay, allow me to elaborate :dry:

I meant women being honest and ADMITTING their sex drive. That could be the reason.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sigh....... OKay, allow me to elaborate :dry:
> 
> I meant women being honest and ADMITTING their sex drive. That could be the reason.


ah. well i have an esfp friend who is near constantly thinking about sex. she trusts me enough to tell me about it.

i meant physiological differences though. is there a chemical or hormone difference? is there a nerve related reason? i can't pinpoint it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> ah. well i have an esfp friend who is near constantly thinking about sex. she trusts me enough to tell me about it.


Yeah, but a lot women aren't as open due to social taboos and what not. I just know some of us are more outspoken than others, it may not be a matter of some women physiologically having higher drives than others. 

Did you miss my clitoris post in this thread?

Edit: I also know that testosterone plays a huge role. That is why it is best for men with low drive as they get older (they naturally lose testosterone) to eat lots and lots of salmon. Share salmon with your partners. This makes everyone happy.:happy:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah, but a lot women aren't as open due to social taboos and what not. I just know some of us are more outspoken than others, it may not be a matter of some women physiologically having higher drives than others.
> 
> Did you miss my clitoris post in this thread?
> 
> Edit: I also know that testosterone plays a huge role. That is why it is best for men with low drive as they get older (they naturally lose testosterone) to eat lots and lots of salmon. Share salmon with your partners. This makes everyone happy.:happy:


i readit and i was previously aware of the information. i've played out hypotheticals in my head like say, every girl is as aroused as much and as often as her and just hides it more than her.

well of course each girl will express their arousal differently, and there's a possibility that she is just prone to do so more comfortably being an esfp, but DAMN i would hope that i would notice if all of my female friends thought about sex that often. (at least the ones who don't view any kind of sexual thought or act as something to be avoided for fear of being labeled a whore.)


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Edit: I also know that testosterone plays a huge role. That is why it is best for men with low drive as they get older (they naturally lose testosterone) to eat lots and lots of salmon. Share salmon with your partners. This makes everyone happy.:happy:


i had a hunch that that had something to do with it. i just didn't know if testosterone had the same function for women as it does for men.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> i had a hunch that that had something to do with it. i just didn't know if testosterone had the same function for women as it does for men.


Testosterone is pointed to most often, including here:

Reasons for a High Sex Drive in Women | eHow.com

Even so, this article adds there aren't any conclusive studies confirming that testosterone is the main cause in women with high sex drives.


----------

